# Ingalls Shipbuilding 4S locomotive: a true diesel that didn’t



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Ingalls Shipbuilding 4S locomotive: a true diesel that didn’t - Trains


Review of the one-of-a-kind Ingalls Shipbuilding 4S locomotive that served the GM&O at Mobile, Ala.




www.trains.com





Interesting machine. Ugly tho, so I want one in HO.

Looks like a brass version was made.









BRASS HO GULF, MOBILE & OHIO (GM&O) INGALLS 4-S DIESEL | #139627876


Hereis a beautiful model of a Gulf, Mobile & Ohio Railroad Ingalls 4-SDiesel Locomotive made by Ajin Precision in 2007 for Ampolex. This piece is factory painted and new in the box. Road #1900. It is




www.worthpoint.com


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

I don't think it is ugly. Looks like a F unit with rear cab vision... "As favorable a design as it appeared, alas, the order book stayed empty. " I wonder why? Something kept the buyers away. I think it is pretty cool.


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

I wonder if maybe it wasn't loco that was the problem. It might just be that it was a new brand, and nobody wanted to take a chance on it. They'd rather stick one of the tried-and-true brands, so they know the freight will get through.


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

As I understand it, Ingalls was looking for something else to build, because they were afraid the ship building for the US Navy was going to dry up. When it actually increased, Ingalls lost interest in pushing locomotives, and it just kinda faded away.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Lots of ugly diesels were made….GE BQ23-7…..









EMC 1800 hp b-b….interesting, it pulled the first regular run of the Super Chief, May 18, 1937…









Sante Fe Bulldog….after being re-built from the EMC 1800 hp b-b in 1937….


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

They also didn't sell.

Magic


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

SF Gal said:


> I don't think it is ugly. Looks like a F unit with rear cab vision...


I have to agree with you on this one! Maybe the company wasn’t part of the click ?


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Chaostrain said:


> I wonder if maybe it wasn't loco that was the problem. It might just be that it was a new brand, and nobody wanted to take a chance on it. They'd rather stick one of the tried-and-true brands, so they know the freight will get through.


That's a good point.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

I purchased the GM&OHS No.42 publication on the history of the Ingalls 4-S and the Ingalls locomotive range, about four or five years back. From that, Westinghouse couldn't supply the Electrical Equipment, and it would have taken too long to wait for them to be able to. Further, while plenty of roads showed interest (the 4-S was a solidly designed machine), them being new to the market didn't help. Thus, the GM&O purchased the loco as a gesture of kindness on their part, as Ingalls was a big customer of theirs. It's really a shame, as they could really have been something good. Solid mechanicals, solid electricals, and nice pleasing lines...

Ah what could have been...


----------

